# Canon G10 vs Panasonic LX3



## Vigor

Did some research and these were my top two picks.  I just want everyone's opinion on which camera they would prefer to have.

Thank you.


----------



## Punk

I would choose the LX3, although it has lower MP, it's got a smaller sensor which means you get more MP per surface.
It has a ISO from 80 to 3200 (compared to 80 to 1600), longer shutter speed (better for night pictures) and the possibility to add conversion lenses, compact flashes and and external optical visor.


----------

